# Demonic Pather (or so he seems)



## karissa (Nov 2, 2006)

I have always said my cat was a little terror.  Well, I thought this cap was rather fitting for him.  He however, dissagreed.


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 26, 2006)

I must say I'm really glad the shot was of your cat. Becuase I had a bad feeling it'd be of a pather with white eyes, and that'd be lame.

Anyway, your cat is so cute!! Or.. uh.. menacing.  =P


----------



## karissa (Nov 29, 2006)

lol.. thanks... I love that little devil....


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 30, 2006)

I am not a cat fan but I love this photo.  It is wayyyyy to funny!!!!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Nov 30, 2006)

yes he looks less than amused!


----------



## astrostu (Dec 1, 2006)

I think if cats could roll their eyes, this cat would be doing so.


----------



## karissa (Dec 1, 2006)

He was less than amused....


----------



## Puscas (Dec 2, 2006)

oooooooooooh...he looks like our cat we had to leave behind in Europe...

cute pic!






pascal


----------



## karissa (Dec 3, 2006)

awwww.. you had to leave your cat!  How sad!


----------



## Puscas (Dec 3, 2006)

karissa said:
			
		

> awwww.. you had to leave your cat!  How sad!



2 cats..., but I'll be seeing them next month..






pascal


----------



## neea (Dec 3, 2006)

If I put anything like this on my cats they'd be up and down the walls in a heart beat.
He seems pretty relaxed for being slightly irritated and un-amused


----------



## bla (Dec 5, 2006)

Hehehe, reminds me of when I first put a collar on my cat, the only time he wouldn't be looking at me like that was when I gave him food.


----------



## karissa (Dec 6, 2006)

neea said:
			
		

> If I put anything like this on my cats they'd be up and down the walls in a heart beat.
> He seems pretty relaxed for being slightly irritated and un-amused


  He is a pretty darn good cat most of the time... puts up with me.... thats saying something...


----------

